# Grand Rapids Area of Michigan



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, where do I start? A few weeks ago my fiancee's brother's girlfriend had gotten 2 female rats from a friend who was told they were "fixed". 2 days after having the rats the first one gave birth to 11 baby ratties. 2 days after that the second female gave birth to 14 more babies! Yes, thats right! 27 rats including the Mama's. Now, why would I want to make this MY problem you ask? Because their current owner didn't take care of them. She let them go without food for several days on account of, she didn't feel like going to the store. The Mama's were underweight because of this and I'm sure their milk was less nutritious. She didn't change their bedding at all over the course of over a week before we offered to take them. We took them to care for them for her, but really for ourselves. It was upon this that we realized we couldn't give them back. She gave us the cage from her rats prior that had passed away, and it was in the same condition that it had been when inhabited. Over an inch of packed down poo cover the bottom of the cage and there was no bedding. If this isn't the description of rat abuse I don't know what is. We have managed to adopt out 8 so far and are taking in 2 for ourselves. The previous owner didn't manage to find anyone a home and actually never looked.

Now we have a big issue on our hands. 14 babies(2 girls and 12 boys) and two Mamas are left and they are lovely with HUGE personalities. The babies are currently 6 weeks old. They are adorable and oh so very sweet. We try our best to handle them all as they grow, but OH MY they are growing fast  Please consider adopting the babies if you are considering adopting in our area. We have 2 local pet stores that have been taking a few at a time(We don't give to pet stores that do feeder rats)

We want the best for our babies. We ask for $5 a baby or any donations offered due to the unplanned gain of so very many mouths to feed, however if that is any sort of problem we will still be happy without payment, as long as you can offer them love and a good home. Please and Thank you!


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

Forgot to mention this: One of the boys is a hooded Dumbo


----------



## Bookwormjess (Dec 4, 2015)

I am about to bring home 2 girls on xmas babies as well if all goes well with that and you still have any females that need homes in the spring i may be looking for a cute new member  so keep us updated on how the adoptions are goin


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish I could help! I am tight on money and 3 hours away. However, I linked this post to a lady who posted elsewhere saying she was visiting Grand Rapids and in search of rats, all the way from Australia! I hope you find them homes.


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

Bookwormjess that sounds fantastic. I am so stressed as they are growing so quickly. Thank you, I will keep this updated


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

gottagetmorerattery we would consider meeting you half way haha. We're getting rather desperate x'D But if you're tight on money I understand. I am too haha. Thank you for sharing this post with a possible mama/papa in mind for the ratties. These are desperate times


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

if you are still in need of homes after I am in a better position to meet I would gladly set a date for meeting half-way! I'm hoping to fix my card issue so that I'm in better standing and get my first DCN, which then I would for sure be able to take in a new boy or two! I'll continue sharing if I come across others in search of rats near you. is there an email you can be reached at so that I may share this on other sites and potential adopters could contact you?


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

gottagetmorerattery- Wow, that would be awesome! I hope the need doesn't arise, but if it does I will seek you out to see where you are standing(regardless I wish you the best). An email you can send out would be [email protected] which I am checking many times daily so I should be able to respond fairly quickly with pictures and what not. ;D


----------



## AMV (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm pleased to say that there are no more babies in need of homes. Thanks for your consideration and I hope you find a baby and give 'em a good home. ;D


----------

